
Show HN: Simplexhc, a Haskell to LLVM compiler - bollu
https://pixel-druid.com/blog/this-week-in-simplexhc-october-29th-2017/
======
fiatjaf
So now we can compile Haskell to JavaScript and WebAssembly?

